# Military Railtruck



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

My son is a huge fan of the Army, as well as trains. So for our 1:20.3 NG railroad, we decided he needed an miliatry railtruck to roam about with. Therefore, we started with a Bachmann railtruck, which was torn apart and repainted in OD Green. The roof was removed from the cab, and a bow added to the rear so that a canvas roof may be added typical of WW2 era 6x6 trucks. I added sheet and strip styrene to the back of the cab to remove the wood board detail. A notch was added to the plow for the future winch cable to pass thru. I also cut the "wooden" sides down and added sheet and strip styrene, and sanded the wood grain off the stakes, to give them more of a steel bed look. I have yet to finish the other side of the bed, then the tailgate will be fitted to the truck. Afterwards, I will add bows and a canvas roof to the bed area. We will be adding details and markings typical of WW2 era. military vehicles once the primary work is done. The truck will be battery powered and operate with a Revo.

Hope you like it,
Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL idea, I like it! I've been assembling cars for a military train. Just bought a Army locomotive by K-line off ebay. Hope it works okay. I have the rail truck, converted it to battery power. Runs nice.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool project! Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool truck.
I found a gun you can tow behind it;









Should keep ya busy...

John


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Chris it looks great already. Hope to see some more pictures of it!


----------

